
A Linux Auditd Rule Set Mapped to MITRE's Attack Framework - praxis23
https://github.com/bfuzzy/auditd-attack
======
SEJeff
A pretty sensible overview of auditd for those who aren't Linux sysadmins:
[https://linux-audit.com/configuring-and-auditing-linux-
syste...](https://linux-audit.com/configuring-and-auditing-linux-systems-with-
audit-daemon/)

